# Why i should'nt buy middle weights!



## oquinn (Aug 30, 2012)

Had this old hornet sitting around in the basement and i put all nos sturmey archer 3 speed hub,cables,shifter ,new wider rims,26 x 2.125 tires and an old springer fork that I had laying around.It is a nice cruiser now.The front wheel is an USA made alloy rim,very light.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 30, 2012)

Exactly! Why not? These bikes from the 30's-50's that everyone is so rabidly competitive for WILL be gone completely, and soon. Then it's going to be a mad dash for the middleweights.
 Middleweights look awesome with fat tires, fills out the fenders perfectly.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 30, 2012)

*I must have about 15 or 16 of them but!*

My thing is old locking springer frames and forks.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 30, 2012)

*And look at the age group of the one's that are buying them.*

Soon they will all be for sale again or forgotten for ever like they once was.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

*Very affordable way to get into a great bicycle*

Middleweights are great - easier to find - better priced - yes & they will fit a 26 x 2.125 tire if you swap out the wheelset - the 80's cruisers were a middleweight frame with optional Wald chrome fenders with Balloon 26 x 2.125 tires - they looked good & ride great -- Middleweights are the next wave probably for the fixie crowds ?? Hey stranger things have happened - Pick one up - get it back in circulation & by riding one you will get a little circulation yourself   RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## jwm (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a Jaguar MKIV, a Heavy Duti, and and a StarletII. Love those middleweights! They give you all the cushion of a balloon but they're lighter, faster, easier to pedal. Those Typhoons, Hollywoods, etc. are still the last secret stash of classic bikes.
And don't you don't need to change out those S-7's. Kenda makes the 1 3/4" tires.
If you must have a full balloon, Kenda also makes a 26x2x1 3/4" tire that fits the S-7 rim but fills up the fender just like a 2.125. I had them on my Jaguar for a while, but I switched back to the regular 1 3/4.

JWM


----------



## krateman (Sep 18, 2012)

I like both. I really love the old bikes. They are a much higher quality than the bikes made now and they have much more character, too! The parts are harder to find, but I am sure they are a great pleasure to ride and to be seen on, since I am sure many people will stop you and ask about them. I ride my Lemon Peeler fairly often and I have had many guys say either they had one or they wanted one back in the '70's(or late '60's). I love the reminiscing(sp) these people do with me when they see it. Wait until I get my '73 Orange Krate out on the road! Good luck with the build. Keep on rollin'!


----------



## oquinn (Sep 18, 2012)

*I have several middleweight frames hangin around.*

I want to put springer forks on all of them.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone else think krates are dangerous to ride? I remember when I got my first one, I was so jazzed about riding this awesome looking stingray only to find I was popping wheelies all the time. I kind of feel like I am springing all over the place with the fork, seat shocks, and the pogo stick on my 68.  I guess when we were younger and smaller things were different, but my fastback is much more fun to ride than the krate... Maybe its just me as I actually really prefer the weight and the heaviness of my ballooners, although I love the look of the krates and ramshorn fastbacks.


What is your favorite riding schwinn?



krateman said:


> I ride my Lemon Peeler fairly often and I have had many guys say either they had one or they wanted one back in the '70's(or late '60's). I love the reminiscing(sp) these people do with me when they see it. Wait until I get my '73 Orange Krate out on the road! Good luck with the build. Keep on rollin'!


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't think you could mount 26 x 2.125 tires and wider rims on a middleweight frame.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 3, 2012)

*hello*

u can also get   26 2x1 3/4 which are  almost like    balloon  26 x 2 .125 your local  bike store   can get them
chucksoldbikes   that is what i put on  mine


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2012)

chucksoldbikes said:


> u can also get   26 2x1 3/4 which are  almost like    balloon  26 x 2 .125 your local  bike store   can get them
> chucksoldbikes   that is what i put on  mine




I agree, I had these on a middleweight back in the '90's and they look and ride great without changing the rims. that way if in future you want to go back to stock you can.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250840716687?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## raggedjim (Nov 9, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> I didn't think you could mount 26 x 2.125 tires and wider rims on a middleweight frame.




I have a Schwinn Tiger I put 26"x2.35" tires on.  It's tight but I never have any rub.

Middleweight's are still a good value, but they are going up in my area.  I blame the "A. Pickers", everyone thinks every rusty bike is $$$.


----------



## PeterScherer (Nov 9, 2012)

raggedjim said:


> I blame the "A. Pickers", everyone thinks every rusty bike is $$$.




So true. I've been scouring the Nebraska countryside for old bikes and parts, and it seems that almost every farmer thinks that their 50's Schwinn is worth $400! I have found some really cool bikes that I had to walk away from just because they were asking too much. "American Pickers" has altered the prices of many antique items, bikes included.
Peter


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2013)

*middleweights*

not a thing wrong with middleweights.i cant seem to stop buying them.check out the 1962 typhoon i just got.:o


----------



## Troy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm just getting into Vintage bikes and middle weights are an affordable for me to get started.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 23, 2013)

Middleweights are no doubt easier to find. A lot cheaper...usually no more than $400...but realistically you can find a nice late 50s to mid 60s for less than $250.
As jwm said...lighter and easier to pedal. At my age the calves burn when riding a ballooner...still they are the bomb as well, just heavier.
I am drawn to the tanklight bike. Chromed framed Spaceliner styled forward thrusted tanklight bikes are real headturners and there is a lot of fingerpointing. And so many to chose from.
I too like to switch up the middleweight 1.75 tire with a beefy 2.125" tire. There is fender rubbing and tweaking to the fenders is essential. 
My 66 Huffy Eldorado looks great with the larger tires. Tight fit but very little rubbing.





But seriously, who wouldn't look good riding this Murray AstroFlite classic?





But one of my favs is this 59 Columbia FireArrow
Now that has the ballooner look with 1.75" tires





So why not buy a middleweight?

JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oquinn (Feb 23, 2013)

*I'm truing to sell this!*

Schwinn american horn tank bike for $300.00


----------

